# When Yoda Speaks...



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 16, 2009)

The other night at the dojo, we were given a few minutes to practice on our own while sensei worked with some of the newbies (like myself) on basic exercises.

A couple of the brown belts got to sparring and one of them started doing weirdo moves from some schlocky karate movie and everyone was laughing.

Sensei said, _"Alright, knock it off.  I'm running a dojo here, you're not Jedi."_

A small voice came from the back of the class...sounded just like Yoda...
_
"Practice kata you must...or Jedi you will never be!"_

We all did pushups for awhile after that.  But it was still funny.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 16, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> The other night at the dojo, we were given a few minutes to practice on our own while sensei worked with some of the newbies (like myself) on basic exercises.
> 
> A couple of the brown belts got to sparring and one of them started doing weirdo moves from some schlocky karate movie and everyone was laughing.
> 
> ...



Now that is funny! :rofl:


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 16, 2009)

We used to pull that stuff once in a while.  Now we're black belts, we get away with it. LOL!


----------



## David Weatherly (Feb 16, 2009)

Very, very funny!


----------



## stickarts (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Feb 16, 2009)

Too Funny!


----------



## Gordon Nore (Feb 16, 2009)

:lfao:


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 16, 2009)

Yep... if you can't have any humor in your day no matter what's going on... you might as well not get out of bed. 

Thanks for sharing that...


----------



## seasoned (Feb 16, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> Yep... if you can't have any humor in your day no matter what's going on... you might as well not get out of bed.
> 
> Thanks for sharing that...


But Bills only been on the site for a short time and he seems to be having way to much fun.  :rofl:


----------

